# ThermoControl ll manual needed



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Putting towo baby mali uro in a viv.
Lol
And just relised i dont have the manual
If anyone has it please tell me :?


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Putting two


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

here you go 
page link
Manual


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

:gasp:
It all coding and some strange languge
:bash:
:lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, works OK for me, the English version is on page 2.

If you can't make it work I have a couple of these stats and I think I still have the manuals, what did you want to know?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Better still, here's the English instructions copied from the PDF...​​With the Thermo Control II you have purchased a digital thermostat of the newest generation which can control all common vivarium heaters with a maximum load of 1200W. An alarm function warns optically and acoustically if the device measures a temperature that is either higher or lower than the set temperature. In addition the thermostat has a timer which allows you to time control additional devices like lighting or ventilators. The continuous temperature display and the small size of the thermostat allows it use as additional thermometer.
*Operating conditions
*• The device may only be operated at 230V / 50/60Hz AC Voltage
• The device may be operated in any position, but it has to be ensured that it is impossible for it to fall into water.
• The ambient temperature limit during operation may not fall below and exceed 0°C and 40°C respectively.
• The device is designed for use in dry and clean rooms.
• At formation of condensed water a period of acclimatisation of up to 2h has to be ensured.
• Protect the device from moisture, spray water and impact of heat!
*Designated Usage
*This device may be operated with heat/cooling systems for regulation of air or water temperature in unpressurised containers (e. g. aquaria, terrariums) or rooms. Other forms of operation as mentioned above are not allowed!
*Installation:
*Install the temperature sensor at a suitable place inside the terrarium/aquarium. Since you should have temperature gradients in your terrarium, you have to think about which temperature area you want to control with the thermostat. In most cases placing the sensor in the middle back of the terrarium just above the substrate is recommended. For aquariums use a place where you have a good water flow around the sensor.
Position the thermostat in way you can easily control the displayed temperature all the time. Plug in the devices you want to have controlled into the receptacles of the thermostats. Heaters in I and timer controlled devices (e.g. lighting) in II. Connect the AC Adaptor to properly installed socket. You can now do the desired settings as to the following instructions.
*Setting the Temperature and Alarm Values
*Press the TEMP button to display the temperature and alarm settings. To change the set temperature press TEMP for 3 seconds until the display starts flashing. With the arrow buttons you can now choose the desired temperature between 0° and 50° C. Press TEMP another time to switch to the alarm settings. You can now choose a temperature divergence between 1° to 5°C at which the thermostat will alarm through a blinking display and a sound that the temperature is too low or too high. E.g. if you set the temperature at 25°C and the alarm settings at 4, the alarm will start if the measured temperatures are either lower than 21°C or higher than 29°C.
To save the settings press TEMP for 5 seconds. If you take no action for 30 seconds the device will cancel the setting process without saving and show the current temperature.
*Setting the Timer:
*The timer is independent from the actual hour, you can set how long the device should be on and off in hours. To display the settings press the arrow buttons: Arrow Up = ON time in hours, Arrow Down = OFF time in hours. For changing the settings press TIME for 3 seconds. Use the arrow buttons to set the ON time and after pressing the TIME button again the OFF time. You can set a value between 0 and 24. To save the settings press TIME for 5 seconds. Press TIME to switch the device on and off. From this action the set ON/OFF time will start counting. Note that you can accidentally shift the On/Off cycle to another daytime by pressing TIME.
Example: You want to use a device from 8 o’clock in the morning till 10 o’clock in the evening. To achieve this set the ON value to 14 hours and the OFF value to 10 hours. Either you do the settings at 8 o’clock in the morning or you switch the timer to ON by pressing TIME at 8 o’clock:
*Disabling the Alarm Sound:
*The alarm sound can be turned off by pressing any button. If the temperature divergence is too high again after some time, the alarm will sound again. To turn it off continuously press both arrow buttons at the same time. The display will B_o if the alarm sound is on and B_c if the sound is off.
*Operating Display:
*Red light HEAT: Thermostat is ON
Red light TIME: Timer is ON
*Mode of Operation:
*The thermostat turns the heating on until the set temperature is reached and then turns it off. It will turn on again if the measured temperature is 1°C below the set temperature.
*Important Information:
*• If the temperature range (0°-50° C) is exceeded the display will show HHH for a higher and LLL for a lower temperature and an alarm will sound.
• The device saves settings in case of power loss for about 48 hours.
• Do not undertake any modification and do not open the case.
• Device and sensor cords have to be checked always for signs of damage. If a defect is discovered the device has to be put out of operation immediately. The same applies if the device has come into contact with fluids.
• Generally it should be verified if the device is applicable for the application at hand before putting it into operation!
• In case of doubt consultation of experts or the manufacturer of the employed devices is required.
• In order to avoid animal losses regular checks of the temperature are required. Claims for losses due to malfunction of the controller cannot be accepted.
• Do not use light bulbs (incandescent spot lamps) with a thermostat. Since the thermostat often turns the lamps on and off, their live time is significantly reduced and it causes a lot of stress for the animals.
*Warranty
*The warranty expires in case of modification and repair attempts as well as damaging by force or inappropriate usage.
A manufacturer warranty of 2 years is granted on this device. Repair, amendments or exchange for a replacement are at the manufacturer’s discretion.
Neither a guarantee nor any liabilities for detriments or consequential damages in relation with this product will be assumed. 
*Technical Specifications
*Voltage: 230 V~ 50/60 Hz
Maximum Load: 1200W
Power Consumption: < 1,5W
Temperature Setting : 0° to 50°C
Temperature Range: 0° to 50°C
Accuracy: +- 1°C
Resolution: 0,1°C
Temp. Difference for Switching: 1°C
Alarm when exeeding temp: +- 1° to 5°C 
Sampling Rate all 5 Seconds
Time Unit: hour


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Naaaa
Still dosent work

I just want to know how to set the times to turn the light off and on at certain times (If you can) and the how to set the day and night temp.
Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

See my second post above.


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Graham said:


> Better still, here's the English instructions copied from the PDF...​​With the Thermo Control II you have purchased a digital thermostat of the newest generation which can control all common vivarium heaters with a maximum load of 1200W. An alarm function warns optically and acoustically if the device measures a temperature that is either higher or lower than the set temperature. In addition the thermostat has a timer which allows you to time control additional devices like lighting or ventilators. The continuous temperature display and the small size of the thermostat allows it use as additional thermometer.
> *Operating conditions
> *• The device may only be operated at 230V / 50/60Hz AC Voltage
> • The device may be operated in any position, but it has to be ensured that it is impossible for it to fall into water.
> ...


Thanks 
Your my saviour: victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> how to set the day and night temp


You can't set different day and night temps with the Thermo Control II, only the PRO version does that, which do you have?


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

So there is no way you can set a night temp mg:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not if you have the standard version, you need the more expensive PRO one to do that.


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh ok.
Thabks any way.
You have been a great help :2thumb:
Do you know if you have to change the night temp for two uromastyxs


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You need to ask that in the lizard section.


----------



## DKTRandallfg (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok Cheers :2thumb:


----------

